# Great Northern Railway Bennerley Viaduct, Ilkeston Derbyshire



## thompski (Apr 28, 2008)

The disused Bennerley railway Viaduct is just outside Ilkeston in Derbyshire. Its part of the same railway line which once ran through Friar Gate in Derby (as in the popular Derby Urbex site we know and love). Nice pleasant explore, shame the weather was very much against me.

The Viaduct from the ground, near to the still operating freight line..






Realised a storm was brewing...





On the Viaduct itself





And another





Some odd ladder which lead to a rusting platform below. What is it?


----------



## Neosea (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a cool find, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice work.

You got a flashearth link for the location?


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 28, 2008)

visit this place quite often, as im quite nearby, great view from the viaduct isn't it?
think the orange ladder thingy is a movable maintenance rig to get at the lower parts under the main run, apparently you could walk beneath the top part on a walkway years ago, which explains the 70's era brush painted graffiti! love it round there, the old bennerley coal plant area is just below as you'll have seen. if you fancy another look, and maybe a try at the maint. ladder, let me know and i'll come with you.


----------



## ashless (Apr 28, 2008)

Nicely done....


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 28, 2008)

frosty girders shot, on the former rail line..........


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 28, 2008)

and a view from the south end of the viaduct.............


----------



## thompski (Apr 28, 2008)

Those are lovely shots Kaputnik, the weather conditions are a bit different to what I had this afternoon (thunder and showers with lightning over Awsworth).


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks, Thompski,
love this early morning february shot from up top, had it as my desktop since i took it..........






the story goes that the only reason the viaduct is still standing, is because quotes from firms to dismantle it were so high, because wrought iron, which the thing is made from, cannot be cut up using gas cutting gear, and the viaduct would need to be slowly dismantled virtually rivet by rivet, obviously massively expensive and as it is now a listed structure, hopefully it will be there for a good while yet!


----------



## martinl (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful shots chaps. Well done!


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2008)

Excellent photos, Thompski and Kaputnik. That is one gorgeous viaduct. It looks scarily long though and don't think I could walk along it!


----------



## Kaputnik (May 4, 2008)

it's strange to walk on as you have to look at your feet, so you step on the girders and don't miss them and stumble, but you want to look at the view as well, so you have to keep stopping!
i really like the place, in the winter months you get big flocks of golden plover, and lapwing on the bennerley marshes (the bit with horses on in my earlier pic) which usually has flood water on it then.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 13, 2008)

A few more pics here, from a recent visit to the viaduct by Ashless and myself, it was actually a 'plan B' destination, as we were sent packing by 2 security men at the American Adventure former theme park site, after being in there for about 3 minutes!





these pictures were taken using the very latest 'C.O.A.S.T' equipment, (Camera-On-A-Stick-Technology) on it's 1st test, (a bit shaky in the wind on that day,)












here's Ashless, on the slightly wobbly maintenance gantry...


----------



## tarboat (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's an interesting structure to have a look at. Did you notice some of the holes in the sides of the deck?

Here's a couple of my shots from last year.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 14, 2008)

yeah, bit holey in places Tarboat!
good pic of the heron, there always seems a few about round there


----------



## johno23 (May 14, 2008)

Thats one hell of a well built structure,they woudnt have the brains to build anything as solid as that these days.

Top marks for bravery too guys it looks pretty high.
nice work


----------



## cardiffrail (May 14, 2008)

lovely site and pics thanks. really ought to head up there sometime.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 15, 2008)

cardiffrail, if your'e up this way sometime, i'll show you where it is.


----------



## nickyw_uk (May 11, 2009)

Awesome photos


----------

